# Reversable mans scarf



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

Slipping the last stitch on each row makes the edges neater
Cast on a multiple of 5 stitches. I did 60
(k3, p2)x11, k3, p1, slip last stitch
(k1 yo, k1, sl1-p2-psso)x11, k1 , yo, k1 , sl1-p2 psso
(k2, p3)x11, k2, p2, sl last stitch
(sl-k2-psso, p1, ,yo, p1)x11, sl1 k2-psso, p1, yo, slip last stitch
Repeat rows 1 - 4 until you are happy with the length. Bind off.


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Very nice pattern, I'm always on the lookout for reversible scarf patterns. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## GrandmaJan (Sep 3, 2012)

Very nice pattern for a man. I love it!


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern Jess. Did you use a worsted weight yarn? Thanks Judy


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

JudyRett said:


> Thanks for the pattern Jess. Did you use a worsted weight yarn? Thanks Judy


I used double knitting wool that had a fleck in it


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

I hope I am correct in thinking that your double wool would be equivalent to our knitting worsted weight. Going to give it a try as I have some lovely blue yarn with a fleck of red in it. Thanks so much. Have a terrific New Year!!


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

You have a great 2014 too . Happy Knitting xx


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. I needed a men's scarf pattern and I think I'll give this one a try.


----------



## HelenClevedon (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for this pattern. I have now found a use for some dull yarn in my stash


----------



## Luckylady7929 (Nov 12, 2013)

What size needles did you use. Great pattern and great job. Thanks for posting


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

Luckylady7929 said:


> What size needles did you use. Great pattern and great job. Thanks for posting


I used 4mm needles (British size)


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

JessMarsh said:


> Slipping the last stitch on each row makes the edges neater
> Cast on a multiple of 5 stitches. I did 60
> (k3, p2)x11, k3, p1, slip last stitch
> (k1 yo, k1, sl1-p2-psso)x11, k1 , yo, k1 , sl1-p2 psso
> ...


A very nice pattern, thank you for sharing!


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Very nice, thank you


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Thank you - super man's scarf pattern!


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you. Lovely pattern.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

great pattern for a man's scarf.....thank you


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

I am SO going to make this! Thanks for offering it!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks, this is a really nice scarf pattern.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Like that one - thanks so much for sharing it with us! Happy New Year.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you for sharing such a lovely pattern. 

Wishing one and all a Happy, Healthy New Year~


----------



## diansirkin (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I copied and will make for my grandsons up north.
Happy New year!
Dian


----------



## Margaree (May 24, 2011)

Thank you. Neat pattern.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Speaking of dull wool...... Add a colorful thread or several and create your own colorway...fascinating results! And i also slip my last stitch...but on wrong side of knitting, actually here is my sequence...kbl, p1, follow through pattern, p1, slip 1 as to knit keeping wool on wool side, this makes a nice straight edge throughout.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice scarf, love the pattern. Thank you.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Bookmarked! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you for this interesting pattern....it will be just what is needed for several people I know...
julie


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this pattern Jess! It's fantastic and I love it! Happy New Year to you!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

And betty boivin, thank you for reminding me how effective it is to add a colorful yarn in with a dull one to create interest....I have done this by adding DMC pearl cotton in with a worsted cotton to create the stripped cotton cowl on purlsoho....love the effect!!
julie


----------



## Joanierx (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice! How do I bookmark this?


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Go to the top of the page, on the left there is an option in blue for "bookmark", just click on it.


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks. I have some handspun that will be great in this pattern


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

"Jess Marsh -- Slipping the last stitch on each row makes the edges neater"

My method is to add 2 stitches to any flat knit project. Then I slip the ifrst stitch of each row knitwise, and purl the last stitch of each row.


----------



## Lizzieflorence (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you for sharing. Lovely pattern


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you Jess for the really nice pattern. Don't know why scarf patterns suited for men are so hard to find that are different and interesting. I think your pattern would suit most any male; we are limited only by our own imagination and creativity, and this pattern lends itself to both. Thank you also for the picture of your work. Well done!

Jan


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

Thank you all for your comments ...my scarf is finished now and hubby says he thinks it's "just the ticket, warmer than his others" now that is high praise as he is very fussy ...Happy New Year friends wherever you are xxx


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Adnileus (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you for sharing! I think this is the most interesting men's scarf pattern I've seen. Oh dear.....my 2014 project list is already long!!!!!!!


----------



## Joanierx (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks yarnawhile but when I do that the dark blue changes to light and it does not allow me to click on it.


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Joanierx said:


> Thanks yarnawhile but when I do that the dark blue changes to light and it does not allow me to click on it.


Hmm, sorry I can't help, I haven't come across this before.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Very pretty. Thank you.

pzoe


----------



## nasci (Dec 29, 2013)

Thank you I am a new knitter and I am going to make this scarf for my husband.


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice. With a bit of color, it would suit any lady as well.


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

Jess, what was the width of scarf?


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

that looks nice.


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for sharing nice pattern.


----------



## artsyist (Jan 11, 2013)

That's beautiful! Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

Happy New Year To All.


----------



## Joanne1234 (Jul 6, 2013)

Beautiful scarf - thank you so much for providing the pattern. How much yarn did it take? I have some dk in my stash but wouldn't want to start unless I was pretty sure I had enough.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. Love to make scarves.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Your scarf is great! I am saving this pattern and will be knitting it when I find the perfect yarn! Thanks and Happy New Year!


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

Joanierx said:


> Thanks yarnawhile but when I do that the dark blue changes to light and it does not allow me to click on it.


when you click on the blue Bookmark tab it is already clicked on don't do it again. take your curser off and type in the title of what you want, in the open oblong box, then click on save. when you want to go back and get it, just click on bookmark and it will bring you to the subject. just learned this from galaxylady,she is a genius.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Deenasan said:


> A very nice pattern, thank you for sharing!


I agree.


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

Joanne1234 said:


> Beautiful scarf - thank you so much for providing the pattern. How much yarn did it take? I have some dk in my stash but wouldn't want to start unless I was pretty sure I had enough.


I used 200grams of double knit on 4mm needles as my husband is tall and I did the scarf 2metres long

Hope this helps 
Jess


----------



## Joanne1234 (Jul 6, 2013)

JessMarsh said:


> I used 200grams of double knit on 4mm needles as my husband is tall and I did the scarf 2metres long
> 
> Hope this helps
> Jess


Thanks, Jess. That was exactly what I was looking for. Now I have to check my stash to see how much of any one color I have!!


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

albie said:


> when you click on the blue Bookmark tab it is already clicked on don't do it again. take your curser off and type in the title of what you want, in the open oblong box, then click on save. when you want to go back and get it, just click on bookmark and it will bring you to the subject. just learned this from galaxylady,she is a genius.


sorry,that is galaxycraft,excuse my error!!she is still a genius.


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

JessMarsh said:


> Slipping the last stitch on each row makes the edges neater
> Cast on a multiple of 5 stitches. I did 60
> (k3, p2)x11, k3, p1, slip last stitch
> (k1 yo, k1, sl1-p2-psso)x11, k1 , yo, k1 , sl1-p2 psso
> ...


Thank you for the pattern. I like reversible patterns.
Am I correct in reading that row 2 ends with the psso, and not a slip stitch?


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

Yes second row psso


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Jess, thanks so much for your beautiful pattern. I wonder how many will be knitted this winter--I, too, have some dull yarn that will be put to great use. Stay warm.


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

Love the pattern thank for sharing.


----------



## dotmo (Oct 24, 2011)

Lovely scarf - but what does a Reversable Man look like?


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

dotmo said:


> Lovely scarf - but what does a Reversable Man look like?


Love that!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

dotmo said:


> Lovely scarf - but what does a Reversable Man look like?


Does that mean, if he is being bad; you can reverse him to the good side?


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

dotmo said:


> Lovely scarf - but what does a Reversable Man look like?


One that is willing to 'ask directions when lost' and then reverse the route to go the right way to get to the proper destination?


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Love it, thanks


----------

